# Trend Micro PC-Cillin 2007 (filename TIS15_1329) ***WARNING***



## _33 (Sep 24, 2006)

If by mistake you have downloaded this piece of software and decide to install it, you might run into multiple surprizes.  Here's my story:

It's 21H30, and I browse the new downloads available at betanews, and find a 30 day trial version of a new PC Cillin system protection tool.  The comments seems ok, and all.  Great, let's download / install this sweet new tool. 

Installing it wasn't really easy.  It was long, tedious and discouraging.  The first thing that I found that was annoying while going through the install is that PC Cillin has decided that my trusty AVG wasn't good enough and had to be uninstalled as it created conflicts with it.  After a quick reflection, I tought; "ok, I'll trust you in this, mr.  Pc Cillin...".  This AVG uninstall yet prompted a system reboot, which I did.  Then, it said Pest Patrol was a conflict with the install, again, uninstall and reboot.  Finally, Microsoft Windows Defender was a conflict with the install!  Well, that surprized me.  OK, uninstall, system reboot!  What could surprize me more now?

21H55, The installation continued for another 5 minutes and, surprize, it jammed.  I rebooted.  After reboot, well, the installation continued and succeded!  Yikes!  Ok...  Now does the software work?  Actually, I never had a chance to test it.  The system was incredibly slow from then on...  I have Task Info, and I couldn't see my processor run much more than 5%, but the system was an incredible hog.

22H25, I decided to reboot.  After a reboot, the system was still a hog.  I was pissed, and decided that PC Cillin had to go.  I tried the uninstall, but it didn't work...  After tens of minutes of time wasted from having my system not respond to me faster than 1 pannel every minute or two.  I rebooted and went into Safe Mode!  I looked at what PC-Cillin looked like with the very good tool called Autoruns.  I deleted all entries of Trend Micro and rebooted.  Well, PC Cillin reappeared in my task list and yes the system returned into a crawl!  OMG this is bad.  I also tried to go into the ADD/REMOVE PROGRAM, but PC Cillin & Trend Micro isn't there to remove...

11H05, So I went the hard way.  Reboot in Safe Mode.  Go in the Trend Micro directory and delete everything!  Then I went back into autoruns and removed all Trend Micro entries again.  I even emptied the trashcan and finally loaded Crap Cleaner (CCleaner) and did a couple of cleaning passes and error corrections.

11H30, Finally I rebooted and it's gone!  As well as my 3 other trustworthy tools named AVG, Microsoft Windows Defender, Pest Patrol!!!

**** YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!! ****


----------



## newmodder (Sep 24, 2006)

THATS STRANGE...i had not one problem insalling pc-killin..lol, but yeh it worked foe for me.the other prgrams that were installed may have caused the problem. i would try a system restore back before you installed pc-cillin and se if that works


----------



## _33 (Sep 24, 2006)

newmodder said:


> THATS STRANGE...i had not one problem insalling pc-killin..lol, but yeh it worked foe for me.the other prgrams that were installed may have caused the problem. i would try a system restore back before you installed pc-cillin and se if that works



I have a question for you.  If you go into ADD / REMOVE program, are you able to see PC-CILLIN (KILLIN  LOL) ?  Are you still using this software?


----------



## newmodder (Sep 25, 2006)

i am still using it, plus i am behind a firmware firewall aswell.it should be there in add/remove progs, but if you deleted the folders for the program, you may have deleted the unistall.ini file thingy, i woud try and install again and then unstall, that way you know all the files are gone


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 30, 2006)

*Trend Micro stuff broke down on the company I was last @ full time...*

*LONG READ*, but, this is interesting, & keeps "inline" w/ this report of yours (post starter):

*ABOUT TREND MICRO PRODUCTS:*

One day, when I first began working @ a large insurance company, I was given a prebuilt PC to develop on... 

No biggie, right?

Well, I start working, & while looking @ taskmgr.exe (to see the memory consumption of my program I was working on, VB.NET stuff)? I kept seeing this RANDOMLY named .exe appearing in memory.

I figured since I was new? They were "shadowing" my desktop, seeing what I was up to & doing!

(The place is all about Health Care data, insurance claims processing, & SS#'s etc. (so, you would think security is PARAMOUNT there, right? WRONG! Way, WAY wrong... amazed me in fact, how much so))

See, part of WHY I was hired was to aid in securing their software &/or updating it with new featuresets.

Also, occasionally, I would point out things their network could use!

(Stuff like port filtering @ the server + workstations levels, PLUS securing services (both of which were turned away, because MS did not provide documentation on the latter, but DO now - yet, when they had problems with server reboots, the User Profile Hive Cleanup service I mentioned to they to stop it? Was used... VERY odd, eh? LOL...)).

Well, one day?

The junior network admin. there & I get to be pretty good friends!

I asked him "Hey man, are you shadowing me?" & he said "No, why do you ask??" 

Then, I showed him this randomly named .exe in my memory stack... well, turned out it was a keylogger trojan that was on this rig from day #1!

I had the thing rebuilt, which he & I did step, by step.

It turned up AGAIN... I was like "WTF?"... so, he & I then checked the signatures of Trend?

They were WAY out of date, for the WHOLE company... & missing this thing, period.

The funniest part is, we had a meeting one day, & the senior network admin/CIO told us all 

"Trend is the best in tests" 

Now, I have a sort of 'fetish/interest' in this arena & take note of antivirus comparison tests online... & usually saw Norton, AntiVir, & AVG as the TOP finders of virus & such!

I asked him to produce a test showing otherwise!

Well, of course, he could not (or rather, WOULD not). This did not make him pals with me, but, I was NOT out to "confront him", but to protect our assets etc.

No biggie, right?

WRONG - when this turned up? He looked like a fool/liar pretty much... his client progs from TREND just dogged out taking updates from the main server portion, period.

We then changed, wholesale, to AVG.

APK

P.S.=> The SAME "CIO" also told me later (about port filtrations & services securing) that:

"I did not know a THING about network security, or IP" 

Then, I had to take him thru the fact I had been coding around IP for nearly a decade... & then HOW the IP stack works & at WHAT LEVELS (per MS documentation, since my word was not good enough, & I did NOT expect it to be either).

Also, I had @ that point, written up a Secure FTP system & Secure EMAIL system (one that used SMTP & no outlook needed) for data/report transferrals to other carriers we did jobs for, + conversion of SS#'s to encrypted in DB sealed codes instead, along w/ my colleagues & far more that worked!

Then, he said:

"Alex: I know, I 'read the article': You don't know SHIT about network security - I read the article" (<- the last part was his favorite 'put down' to others)

He said it VERY facetiously to me/sarcastically.

Then I got angry & said: 

"Yea? Listen up: I wrote one of, if not THE, FIRST ARTICLE on both - & if you check my resume? It is largely oriented around both programming & networking, as well as security (WHY YOU HIRED ME ON IN FACT, or rather YOUR boss did) & here are the URL's predating ANYTHING ms has, period, on the same subject, with the SAME conclusions pal! ALSO - if you note? My programs are IN PRODUCTION, WORKING, & noted by YOUR BOSS as being written completely RIGHT (err traps, & fully optimized as possible both by compiler & by hand, far improving them!)"

(LOL, which he actually DID check on the articles & my resume, I saw my resume on his desk later that day in fact... I just laughed @ both of his antics here!)

So, I had to prove that to him about writing up about this stuff, even prior to MS doing it which is only recently on services securing (09/26/2006)!

Also, on port filtrations, showing him an article I wrote up on it online that predated the MS one by YEARS now less & also HOW & WHERE in the IP stack this takes place, to supplement both hardware AND software firewalling!

(Very unlike he being unable to prove this to us about AntiVirus efficacy per my request in our meeting. This info. I speak of on proof of this, is in other posts here in fact, (securing OS & services securing sticky threads here + others)).

 He said (after those proofs, @ what level this port filtrations take place @ in the IP stack hierarchy):

"It would take TOO long to implement" I was like "WTF? This takes 1 server test box & 1 client test box, loaded w/ our apps users use & dev tools, & takes around 30 minutes to check & test - Ok, it's on YOUR head now buddy if we get 'penetrated' somehow!"

Now, next morning @ our weekly meeting? 

LOL, He also tried to say that I:

'F'd up my system & exposed us to a keylogger' 

HOWEVER, it was on RECORD I got the rig, used & prebuilt for me on round #1!

Then also, on round #2 rebuilding my machine (WITH HIS JUNIOR NETWORK ADMIN), I had to prove he bought a BOGUS faulty AntiVirus solution, because his junior & I proved he purchased a faulty antivirus program for networks (or, that HE set it up dead-wrong). 

Either way, he was way off/wrong.

See, I hate "a-holes" like that: Those TOTALLY unwilling to listen, TOTALLY inflexible, I am right (even though you showed me up as a wrong) types, that are LAZY because THEIR JOB SHOULD BE LARGELY ABOUT THIS TOPIC & RESEARCH IN IT: SECURITY!!!

Nuff said, because it makes me AnGrY as hell thinking about it... jerks abound, & this field? Is loaded w/ them... Especially "MCSE" bearers, like the fool I am talking about.

Thinks he "knows all" because of his "PAPER CERT", lol... I guess he needed a lesson! Hell, I hope he reads this one day... apk


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds a bit scary to me, I just have  a hardware firewall, Zone Alarm software firewall and AVG free edition anti virus.


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 30, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Sounds a bit scary to me, I just have  a hardware firewall, Zone Alarm software firewall and AVG free edition anti virus.



It is... rootkits are WAY worse too, & their technology? It's being incorporated into the latest round of spyware/malware/trojans/virus, you-name-it.

What is even worse, is various sites like "rootkit.com", have routines for BIOS FLASHING outlined... imagine your BIOS in your vidcard, mobo, etc. being infested thus!

What is scarier? Read the story I wrote above... MCSE "know-it-alls" that are TOTALLY inflexible fools...

*QUESTION:* After what I wrote above, totally 100% straight up on what went-down? Would YOU want your insurance data, SS#, & other info. @ that company??

APK

P.S.=> I also turned that SAME company onto potential weakness' in Security regarding services logon entity weaknesses & also weakness if they have buffer overflows present/possible in them... 

AND, YES: That same "MCSE" told me 'Ah, you're full of it & it is not needed' AGAIN, basically... well, Microsoft put out a document like the "sticky thread" I did here on that (after I did here & on many other forums online over time no less years past) on SECURING SERVICES (dated 09/26/2006):

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16097&page=3

A few days later, after I posted it here... I wonder what "Mr. MCSE" would say, once I showed him THAT ontop of all else I showed him, lol? 

Dolts: They abound... apk


----------



## conradmetz (Oct 6, 2006)

*Trend Micro PC-cillin 2007*

I had a similar experience.  I have been using PC-cillin 2006 on two Gateway desktop PC's (a Pentium III and a Pentium IV) and a Toshiba notebook (Intel Centrino) with no problems.  I opted to accept an offer by Trend Micro to update to the 2007 version.  During the installation, PC-cillin 2007 insisted on uninstalling both Webroot Spysweeper and Microsoft Windows Defender, so I went along with it.  I made the mistake of installing PC-cillin 2007 on all three computers before checking the results on the first one.  After installation, which, while very slow, went without a hitch, I immediately noticed that I must have entered the Twilight Zone and time shifted back 10 years.  Everything s-l-o-w-e-d d-o-w-n incredibly.  Tried contacting Trend Micro, but I am still waiting for a reply three days later.  I uninstalled PC-cillin 2007 from my main PC, again very slowly but without a hitch, and reinstalled PC-cillin 2006.  The PC immediately returned to its former speedy self, so I repeated the process on the other two with the same result.

In my opinion PC-cillin 2007 is not ready for prime time and should be either withdrawn or, if possible, patched with a major fix.


----------



## eands428 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Trend PC-cillin 2007*

I had the same problem with 2007, after install and activation, it ate all the cpu time, locking out other programs.  De-installed and re-installed 2006 and problems vanished.

2007 needs some work, consider it a Beta test version at present time.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 11, 2006)

past experiences with PC Cillin as well as with Norton 2006 make me wish i still had PC Cillin...
Norton absolutely rapes system resources as we as being intrusive and annoying frequently.

I found that in PC Cillin (i think it was the 2005 edition...) that it was an extremely easy straightforward install and that following the install it could pretty much run independently. 
With Norton, it might offer greater security, but at the same time some of the 'high tech' features can sure piss me off... like Norton Protection Centre Popups, reminding me of times when i actually had Microsoft Security Centre (lol kill me).


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2006)

PC Cillin FTW!

I had norton for 5 years, and all it did was annoy me. Always popping up with their firewall, especially when you update a program! And no way to exit it! only able to disable it.

I switched to PC Cillin and couldnt be happier ....even the XP loadup screen with "welcome" doenst lag any more 

Although i have to admit, PC Cillin can get annoying, and norton did have better protection


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 11, 2006)

I see many of you "put down" Norton AntiVirus... & in the "consumer edition", in many cases?

WELL, I do NOT blame you...

The 'trend' in the market for software has been to objects, & 'ease-of-use'... the problem here? Idiots that think computer programmers are NOT human beings & I.E.-> That we don't know how to talk to people, & don't know what they want!

(B.S., totally: After all, we're folks too. The problem is mgt. & others in their ilk are NOT EDUCATED ENOUGH, & have positions in posts of authority where they have NO CLUE period... it's wrong, but how it is)

Put it THIS way - you'll see it, if you have not already in this field @ some point & remember me saying this, mark my words! 

It's the morons w/ no clue (and I do NOT usually speak in this manner, unless something greatly upsets me & this does) "weapon" to hide their own inadequacies & short-comings that show they DO NOT BELONG IN THEIR JOBS largely, in THIS type of field, a technical one!

What the "pointy haired bosses & marketers" interpret as 'being inhuman' is impatience w/ fools: 

Sure, a coder SHOULD be able to form analogous comparisons to everyday/mundane things for comparison, but, unfortunately, not ALL can, heck - many folks do NOT possess this ability!

However, bottom-line here? Now, wouldn't you rather deal w/ someone that had the BASIC concepts down @ least too, & not have to explain technical details it takes YEARS to grasp? Sure you would... 

ONLY so that progress during 'the endless meetings' would occur, instead of having to explain freshman level coding ideas to them, being their instructor, instead of a colleague/peer (that should have happened prior to them getting the damn job in the first place).

LOL! Hey, it seems for all their 'marketing smarts' (1,000 foot view idiots, which ANYONE can do imo, that couldn't deal w/ the actual work details to save their own life), they sure have F'd up royally, haven't they?

First off:  You don't NEED objects (or, for that matter, interpreted code really) for REAL efficiency in code, along w/ 'webby/dumbed-down' interfaces...

After all: Your complaints are the proofs, you as the consumers... 

That 'overuse of objects' as I call it today (they are pushed so much, so that product comes out faster... "Hell with building things SOLID & FAST: SELL, SELL, SELL (even if it is unfinished buggy crap)" type thinkers foster this): Those objects don't come free, or resource-cheap. 

Everytime you 'kick one into RAM" (another object instantiation) that's another 72 (iirc) bytes per instance... 

NOW - Do a few million of them? See my point??

Large projects, with multi-millions of lines of code (above & BEYOND "prebuilt controls" that is) can use "object-oriented design', & imo, those ONLY!

Problem w/ object-orientation for most folks imo, it is NOT that simple to make totally "generic' objects that do NOT become 'non-generic' & program specific over time, effectively rendering them USELESS (other than being a single-point of maintenance in code, & THAT PROGRAM'S CODE ONLY: Units/Modules can do that too, & lighter) for the concept of "CODE REUSE"... 

Personally & imo @ least?

WELL, an AntiVirus program does NOT need this type of design (overbloat via objects & dumbed-down, web page like/'wizardy' no control & detail style interfaces etc.)... units/modules & procedural programming could just as well, & perform better!

Anyhow/bottom-line:

If you find the std. edition of NAV this way? Try its "Corporate Edition Client"... 

It truly is MUCH nicer in regards to your complaints here, & is actually more like the 2000 version (iirc, it got all 'heavy' around 2002 model, but, before it? It was VERY like today's corp. edition - lighter, faster, & imo? BETTER!)

APK

P.S.=> There is a 'small drawback' to the corp. client though, its email protection (in the version I use? Geared to Exchange clients, nothing for straight outlook/outlook express that I can see in its interface)... but, this is where "common-sense" should take over anyhow: Scan email attachments before opening them!

Heck, in a way? You MIGHT be better off using the 2001-2002 model of NAV (prior to its current "heavy/bloated" design): 

It was much lighter & had an interface like NAV corp. does, supports email clients like OUTLOOK(s), & is STILL supported iirc (edit part - sorry, wrong here: it's not, damn it), in the daily virus sig update too! Ah, boy... that is bad, because you'd have what might be a 'perfect solution' for folks that do NOT like NAV in its current incarnations.

Above all: Sorry about the "mile-long rant" but I see so much of that going on in this field it makes me almost ill... lol! apk


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 11, 2006)

yes alecstar
v for vendetta is a great movie


----------



## eands428 (Dec 26, 2006)

*PC-illin 2007*

Had a problem with 2007 eating computer resourses.    Trend has come up with a fix, it only affects those that have or had SPYBOT installed on their system.   Trend home site has a fix and it works.


----------

